# No podés / puedes hacerlo



## ZacaríasLS

I've looked for an answer all over the forum and I can't seem to find a thread that explains why in Argentina, it seems like they don't change the stems of regular stem-changing verbs such as "poder" in the 2nd person singular.

ex: No _podés_ hacerlo.

Or even using "sos."

ex: Vos _sos_ mi amigo.

Can anyone explain this to me? It's bothering me a lot.


----------



## thatfunkymunky

Hola, Zacarías:

Los argentinos no usan "tú" sino "vos."  Es otro pronombre y tiene su propia conjugación.  (Te refiero al artículo de Wikipedia - o busca "voseo" en Google).

Creo que hay varios argentinos que usan este foro; tal vez te cuenten más.
Saludos.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Pero, _vos_ y _tú _significan *lo* mismo, ¿verdad?


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, significan exactamente lo mismo.  También vas a encontrar que usamos "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros", con una conjugación diferente también.


----------



## thatfunkymunky

Las dos palabras son pronombres de segunda persona singular.  They are both second person singular pronouns -- ie, "you."  El tuteo y el voseo son informales; el uso de usted es formal.

En varias partes del mundo hispanoparlante, se usa generalmente el voseo en vez del tuteo (como en la Argentina).  Se entiende el tuteo perfectamente bien, pero no se usa (excepto en ciertas circunstancias como oraciones tradicionales).  El origen del voseo es antiguo, y no podría yo explicarte cómo llegó a ser que en Argentina existe el voseo y en la mayoría de México existe el tuteo.

A final de cuentas, depende del dialecto y la región, pero estate seguro de conjugar bien el "vos" porque sí que es distinto.  Y no te preocupes por si te encuentras con un argentino -- te va a entender si le dices de tú o de vos.


----------



## LibertadySutileza

Hola, Zacarías:
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con thatfunkymunky, para encontrar ayuda con el uso del pronombre vos pon "voseo", así se llama.
Se conjuga como sigue (y solo en presente de indicativo):

Ejemplo: verbo caminar

Yo camin -o
Tú/vos camina -s
Él/ella camin -a
Nosotros camina -mos
Vosotros camin -áis / Vos camina -s
Ellos camina -n

Para un verbo de la segunda conjugación (acabado en -er) la conjugación del vos cambiaría:

Ej.: verbo poder

Vos _podés_


Y finalmente para la tercera conjugación (verbos acabados en -ir, como dormir) esta foma no cambia y se emplea la misma que para el vosotros: Vos (vosotros) dormíis.

¡Ojo!, para los tiempos pasados el vos se conjuga igual que el pronombre tú o vosotros.
Que algún argentino me corrija si me equivoco.

De todos modos no te líes, es una forma que solo se emplea en Argentina y con las formas normales "tú" y "vosotros" van a comprenderte perfectamente. En España de hecho es completamente incorrecta esa conjugación.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

honeyheart said:


> Sí, significan exactamente lo mismo. También vas a encontrar que usamos "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros", con una conjugación diferente también.



Claro que sí, yo uso "usted" y "ustedes" todos los días porque mi señora es de Colombia y mi señora pasada era de Cuba. Pero, no entiendo por qué Argentina utiliza "vos" en vez de "tú." Yo he oído que la gente de allá usa "vos" por los reyes (no estoy seguro). 
Sin embargo, "sos (eres)" se mira la misma como "sois" sin el "i". 
Así que, los conquistadores tuvo que afectar cómo los argentinos arcaicos hablan para añadir una otra forma de "vosotros." Pero ése no tendría sentido porque vosotros es para la gente que se conoce. Esta tema me confunde mucho.


----------



## honeyheart

Originalmente el "vos" se usaba para un trato muy formal y cortés, con  la misma conjugación en 2º persona singular y plural.  Ahora, la razón  por la que en mi país trascendió este pronombre y no el "tú" es algo que  lamentablemente las profes de la escuela no nos enseñaron.  Investigaré. 

P.D.: 





ZacaríasLS said:


> ... porque mi señora es de Colombia y mi señora pasada era de Cuba.


Wow, ¿mujer y ex-mujer con sólo 17 años? En Buenos Aires te dirían: "Sos Gardel, che".


----------



## ZacaríasLS

¡¡¡¡Jajaja!!!! No, trato de decir "mis señoras de las clases (en la escuela)".
¡Vos s_os _demasiada chismosa! ¿No?


----------



## k-in-sc

Hahaha, I was going to say the same thing -- aren't you a little young ...?!
Just look up the voseo. It's been discussed ad nauseam.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo


----------



## duvija

Sos, podés, decís, hacés, cantás, sentás.
Pero tu pregunta era por qué los stem-changing verbs en este caso no funcionan. Entre otras cosas, no puede haber stem-change si la sílaba no está acentuada. Al cambiar el formato del verbo, cambia la acentuación, y esa sílaba que cambia en la forma del 'tú' no está bajo acento en el 'vos', por lo tanto, no hay diptongo. ¿Me expliqué?


----------



## honeyheart

ZacaríasLS said:


> ¡Vos _sos _demasiado chismosa! ¿No?


Sí. 




duvija said:


> ¿Me expliqué?


No.


----------



## wimigu31

duvija said:


> Sos, podés, decís, hacés, cantás, sentás. *sentís* (a menos que quieras decir vos te sentás, sino para el verbo sentir, es sentís.
> Pero tu pregunta era por qué los stem-changing verbs en este caso no funcionan. Entre otras cosas, no puede haber stem-change si la sílaba no está acentuada. Al cambiar el formato del verbo, cambia la acentuación, y esa sílaba que cambia en la forma del 'tú' no está bajo acento en el 'vos', por lo tanto, no hay diptongo. ¿Me expliqué?



Se debe notar también que «vos» se usa también en Centro América, así también como en comunidades de Colombia, Paraguay y una ciudad en México. 
El singular como ya lo han dicho se conjuga como la segunda persona plural (vosotros) sin la última «i» para los verbos -ar y -er. (vosotros coméis, vos comés) Los verbos -ir no cambian entre vos y vosotros. (Ej: vosotros dormís, vos dormís). 

El futuro no cambia en comparación de tú (tú irás, vos irás). El pretérito NO DEBERÍA cambiar (tú fuiste, vos fuiste) SIN EMBARGO, en países donde se vosea, se suele agregar una S al final: «vos comisteS». El subjuntivo se acentua también en la última sílaba: «que vos vayás». 

Como se notó ya también, antes del siglo XVI en España, vos significaba «usted y vosotros» y se conjugaba con la segunda del plural (VOS SOIS) [Esto se puede ver en E_l Laberinto del Fauno_ pues el fauno conjuga vos así]. Este fenómeno se observa en el francés contemporáneo y en el italiano del siglo pasado. En el siglo XVI, en España se dio un cambio al respecto con el fin de evitar la confusión: vosOTROS, y la evolución de «vuestra merced» < «usted». A este momento, los viajes trasatlánticos habían ya comenzado y los Andaluces (la mayoría de conquistadores eran de Andalucía» eran renuentes a efectuar el cambio, y por eso en Latinoamérica no se usa vosotros ahora.


----------



## duvija

honeyheart said:


> Sí.
> 
> 
> No.




Fijate en todas las conjugaciones de todos los verbos donde hay cambio de raíz. Tipo : morir, muero, pero 'muramos'.

Cuando hay diptongo, hay acentuación en esa sílaba.
En general eso pasa en todo el idioma, y no solamente en los verbos: Puerto-porteño, tengo sueño, sentir-siento, me siento en el asiento, piedra= pedregullo, puerta-portón, etc.

Armá tu lista de palabras y vas a ver cómo el acento y la diptongación van de la mano, aunque no haya cambio como en los verbos. No hay opinión legítima acerca de cuál es la base y cuál la derivación. Van juntas, y chau.
(Alguna excepción: tenue, y cosas así, de poco uso. O sea que cuanto más se usa un término, más va a mantener la irregularidad. Los demás, los barremos a la bolsa de los 'regulares').


----------



## k-in-sc

So in the case of voseo verbs, the accent on the final syllable is retained as a carryover from when that syllable did contain a diphthong? As in pod*ei*s => pod*é*s? And then that accent prevents a stem change in the unaccented syllable?


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> So in the case of voseo verbs, the accent on the final syllable is retained as a carryover from when that syllable did contain a diphthong? As in pod*ei*s => pod*é*s? And then that accent prevents a stem change in the unaccented syllable?


 

Exactly!
Stress and diphthongs go hand in hand.


----------



## k-in-sc

Wow, who knew :S


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Wow, who knew :S


 
Try to think of any words with diphthongs, and you'll see it's likely they are on the stressed syllable. There are exceptions, but statistically insignificant. The diphthongs normally are the result of original long vowels - and not only in Latin ... 
The long vowels are also related to stress/accent.
Ah, there is a whole world of incredible features out there, in Phonology...


----------



## honeyheart

k-in-sc said:


> So in the case of voseo verbs, the accent on the final syllable is retained as a carryover from when that syllable did contain a diphthong? As in pod*ei*s => pod*é*s? And then that accent prevents a stem change in the unaccented syllable?





duvija said:


> Exactly!


Por extraño que resulte, yo entendí lo que quisiste decir recién cuando k-in-sc lo explicó.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

I just found out this "voseo" is used is Colombia, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Paraguay, Venezuela, and one other country I believe. WHY DOES SPANISH ALWAYS HAVE TO THROW THESE KIND OF CURVE BALLS!?


----------



## duvija

ZacaríasLS said:


> I just found out this "voseo" is used is Colombia, Costa Rica, Uruguay, Paraguay, Venezuela, and one other country I believe. WHY DOES SPANISH ALWAYS HAVE TO THROUGH THESE KINDA OF CURVE BALLS!?


 

You should find a map of the 'voseo' areas. It starts in Central America, and after it enters South America, it basically goes down in a strange thin line up to the Southern cone, where it explodes! It's really amazing.


----------



## k-in-sc

Southern Bolivia too. 
I was thinking about the diphthong thing. It's not exactly that the stem didn't change because of the accent, it's that it didn't change because of the diphthong, then when the diphthong disappeared, the unchanged stem persisted. A fine distinction ...


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Southern Bolivia too.
> I was thinking about the diphthong thing. It's not exactly that the stem didn't change because of the accent, it's that it didn't change because of the diphthong, then when the diphthong disappeared, the unchanged stem persisted. A fine distinction ...


 

There are two theories (like with most stuff in language change). Push and pull. We don't know which one started first. They go hand and hand. We'll never know what happened first (and many theories claim there is never a full and clear order).


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm sure they do go hand *in* hand, it just seems like an easier and more natural shift to drop the "i" in the diphthong than to go back and mess with the stem. But I'm not a linguist ...


----------



## DeLaHostia

Quick rewiew on Argentine Grammar

     Argentina is a grammatically rich country, and ranked according to the volumes of speech and vocabulary devoted to slang as top 5 of nations with highest Insults Produced Per Capita in a Fiscal Year. 
     Argentine twisted use of Spanish conjugation might look pretty odd and terifying, but that`s just an impression; we Argentines might be lazy and complicated, but no fool, in a way our little changes in conjugation simplify Spanish a little bit. 
     In the central and southern parts of Argentina, people use a version of TÙ that traces back to colonial times, and far remote, which is VOS (It comes from VUESTRA MAJESTAD = Your Majesty), used only as an informal addressing form. 
     The main change in conjugation takes place in the Present Tense. Whereas in TÙ, verbs remain mainly grave (with its stress in the last syllable but one), in VOS verbs become acute (stressed in the last syllable). So in regular verbs like USAR (to use):

Tù usas (usas = grave word)
Vos usàs (acute)

In Spanish, when words change their stress, in some cases a group of vowels change as well. It`s pretty simple, you must only remember this straighfoward rules:


*First Rule: General trend:*

       Vos conjugation tends to behave simply: In most cases, it takes the verb in its infinitive form, it drops out the final R and replaces it by an S, always shifting the stress to the final vowel:

Dormir :   Tù duermes ------ > Vos dormìs [Dormìs : Dormir]

Partir :    Tù partes ---------> Vos partìs [Partìs : Partir]

Jugar :    Tù juegas -------- > Vos jugàs [Jugàs : Jugar ] *




*Second Rule: Change in vowels : EU ---> O*

When the stressed pair of vowels UE becomes unstressed (meaning the stress is being shifted to other syllable, mainly to the last one), it changes into O

Contar (to count)
  Tù c*ue*ntas ----------- > Vos c*o*ntàs

Dormir (to sleep)
  Tù d*ue*rmes ----------------> Vos d*o*rmìs

*Third Rule : First Rule is Dominant over Second Rule*

   This is simple. It means that the tendency of the Vos conjugation to look like the infinitive verb is stronger that the tendency to change the vowels UE:

JUGAR (to play):

  Tù juegas -------- (according to rule 2, this shold be)---- > Vos jogàs

*BUT!* According to the third rule, jogàs should look more like jugar.... Then, the tendency to drop the R and put an S is stonger than changing the EU:

   Correct form: Tu juegas -------- (you guess)------> Vos jugàs. 

*Irregular verbs.* 

 Irregular verbs will give you headaches in Spanish. Nevertheless, as I said before, we Argentineans are no fool. For Vos, the unique irregular form happens in the verb to be:

VOS SOS = YOU ARE

 There are tons of verbs that might look like irregular at first sight, but after a second inspecition, you`ll see that they just obey the rules I told you about before. 

*Other tenses*

 For other tenses, the conjugation for VOS is the same as the one for TÙ

You went : Tù fuiste = Vos fuiste
You were lying = Tù estabas mintiendo/Tù mentìas = Vos estabas mintiendo/Vos mentìas

*About partciles and pronoun forms* 

  For tù, you have the pronouns tu and tuyo (without accent meaning your, tuyo meaning yours, possesive pronouns) and ti (reflexive pronoun used after prepositions).
 For VOS, you conserve the tu for possesions, and change ti simply for VOS.

  Tu libro (tù)-----> Tu libro (Vos)
  Es tuyo (Tù)-----> Es tuyo (vos)

  Contra ti ------ > Contra vos (against you)
  para ti------- > Para vos. 

 __________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________

   I hope you find this helpfull. In case of need for further help, or a clearer explanation, contact me  

                                            Greeting from Argentina.


----------



## duvija

I'll try not to be impolite (but most people here know I not good at that). This is not the first time we work on this issue. Still, many people from countries inmune to the change, get help from a clear explanation like yours. Thank you for your input.

Still, I wanted to correct a little detail: (I assume it was a typo. )

_*Second Rule: Change in vowels : UE---> O

*When the stressed pair of vowels UE becomes unstressed (meaning the stress is being shifted to other syllable, mainly to the last one), it changes into O._

This is clear. What some of us were discussing is the ordering of your rules. It's not known whether the drop in stress came before, shifted to another syllable, and then the diphthong changed into a single vowel, or if it was the other way around. Or if those changes happened at the same time. Historical linguistics is almost an art. And there are many competing theories around this short explanation. We were just taking it a step further than what you said.
Still, thanks for going back to the 'teacher perspective' of the issue. Let's leave the theory out of this discussion.

Saludos


----------



## ZacaríasLS

duvija said:


> You should find a map of the 'voseo' areas. It starts in Central America, and after it enters South America, it basically goes down in a strange thin line up to the Southern cone, where it explodes! It's really amazing.


 
Would you mind putting up a link of this map you mentioned of "voseo" areas?


----------



## inib

Duvija, I'd be interested in hearing your comments on this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2075443 that I started after reading your comments on the present one. I got a lot of good answers, but one more would do no harm, if you have the time.
Saludos,
 Inib


----------



## duvija

ZacaríasLS said:


> Would you mind putting up a link of this map you mentioned of "voseo" areas?


 

Aquí va uno (pero no encuentro el que pensaba escanearles de un libro, que es más completo).

Por si el 'aquí' no funciona:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=5&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:38&biw=997&bih=517


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Sorry for re-opening this thread, but are there different conjugations in other tenses for "voseo?"


----------



## honeyheart

Hola, muchachito! 

Sí, la conjugación es diferente también en el imperativo:

tú canta - vos cantá
tú corre - vos corré
tú parte - vos partí
tú puede - vos podé
tú ven - vos vení
etc.

En el resto de los tiempos es igual.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

honeyheart said:


> Hola, muchachito!
> 
> Sí, la conjugación es diferente también en el imperativo:
> 
> tú canta - vos cantá
> tú corre - vos corré
> tú parte - vos partí
> tú puede - vos podé
> tú ven - vos vení
> etc.
> 
> En el resto de los tiempos es igual.


 
Are there verbs in the imperitive(in voseo) that are REALLY irregular? Or does it follow a simple pattern? 

For example- How would you conjugate "ser?" (ser is always irregular, right? )

Thank You By The Way


----------



## k-in-sc

The imper*a*tive is easy. Drop the "r" and add an accent, as honeyheart already said.


----------



## duvija

Actually, from '' ser' you get sé, for the ones who use the 'tú' form. 
For the 'voceantes', nothing works.


----------



## honeyheart

duvija said:


> For the 'voceantes', nothing works.


¿De qué hablás, che? Para el "vos" se usa "sé" también:

_No podés decirle siempre que sí a todo, ¡*sé* más hombre, carajo!
*Sé* sincero: ¿de verdad sos piloto o lo dijiste sólo para fanfarronear?
Me falta un montón para terminar el trabajo; dale, *sé* buenita y ayudame.
_


----------



## duvija

honeyheart said:


> ¿De qué hablás, che? Para el "vos" se usa "sé" también:
> 
> _No podés decirle siempre que sí a todo, ¡*sé* más hombre, carajo!_
> _*Sé* sincero: ¿de verdad sos piloto o lo dijiste sólo para fanfarronear?_
> _Me falta un montón para terminar el trabajo; dale, *sé* buenita y ayudame._


 

Suena hiper-pituco, pero tenés razón. Se usa...Y si no, las variantes:
¡Qué seas más hombre, carajo!
Decime sinceramente, de verdá...
Dale, no jodas y ayudame


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Sorry(again) for RE-opening this thread, but just recently, I came across voseo variants in contries like Chile where they speak like this:

Ex. ¿Dondé estai po? 

     ¿Cuántos años tení(s)*?

So is _voseo_ a set-in-stone conjugation or (as you can see above) does it vary in different countries even a little bit.

*(s) I saw that they spelled it like this but the didn't pronounce the _s_. But I'm sure that's for another time and place.


----------



## duvija

ZacaríasLS said:


> Sorry(again) for RE-opening this thread, bt jet recently, I came across voseo variants in contries like Chile where they speak like this:
> 
> Ex. ¿Dondé estai po?
> 
> ¿Cuántos años tení(s)*?
> 
> So is _voseo_ a set-in-stone conjugation or (as you can see above) does it vary in different countries even a little bit.
> 
> *(s) I saw that they spelled it like this but the didn't pronounce the _s_. But I'm sure that's for another time and place.


 
You're right. In Chile is different. Do we still call it 'voseo'? Up to you. It's another type of change from 'the standard". Maybe a Chilean will tell us what they call it.


----------



## k-in-sc

From the lengthy Wikipedia article on the_ voseo_:
2. As for the Chilean voseo, the -AR ending of the infinitive is replaced by -ÁI, whereas both -ER and -IR are replaced by -ÍS, which sounds more like -ÍH.


----------



## Red Blood

People, take care, it's not the same in all our country (Argentina). In some places in our outback, people speak using "tú", but mostly all of us (including Buenos Aires area), speak our loved "vos", but we understand "tú" perfectly.

Saludos,


----------



## Filimer

ZacaríasLS said:


> So is _voseo_ a set-in-stone conjugation or (as you can see above) does it vary in different countries even a little bit.



There are lots of variations, even within the same country. It seems nobody has mentioned this very complete article

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=voseo

A country that hasn't been mentioned is Venezuela. In Maracaibo they say: ¿Cómo estáis, pana?


----------



## Susy Star

Hi ZacaríasLS!
I understand your discomfort with the special way of speaking "Spanish" in Argentina, Uruguay and several areas in South America and the Caribbean Islands.  Now, trying to explain that is like looking for a good reason to explain why people in America, Australia, Ireland and other English speakers speak in a different way than British people do.  
I'd recommend you stick to the Spanish verb conjugation which you can find on this web page 
Having said that, _vosotros_ is a pronoun people don't tend to use in South America but it's common in Spain.


----------



## Istriano

Voseo is very charming.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

Susy Star said:


> Hi ZacaríasLS!
> I understand your discomfort with the special way of speaking "Spanish" in Argentina, Uruguay and several areas in South America and the Caribbean Islands.  Now, trying to explain that is like looking for a good reason to explain why people in America, Australia, Ireland and other English speakers speak in a different way than British people do.
> I'd recommend you stick to the Spanish verb conjugation which you can find on this  http://www.conjugation.org
> Having said that, _vosotros_ is a pronoun people don't tend to use in South America but it's common in Spain.



I don't want to seem rude but I actually have became comfortable with all the variations due in part by everyone who elaborated on the subject, but frankly, it seems as if you think I'm completely ignorant on the subject(which I was). And I'm no beginner at the language, so I don't really need that translator(but it was a nice gesture).


----------



## Humaran

wimigu31 said:


> El futuro no cambia en comparación de tú (tú irás, vos irás). El pretérito NO DEBERÍA cambiar (tú fuiste, vos fuiste) SIN EMBARGO, en países donde se vosea, se suele agregar una S al final: «vos comisteS». El subjuntivo se acentua también en la última sílaba: «que vos vayás».


De hecho, esa forma de hablar es un poco una aberración. Se la escucha, pero no quiere decir que sea correcta. Se da sobretodo, sin querer denigrar, en personas con poca educación. 

La forma correcta de voseo es "vos comiste", "vos fuiste", "vos estuviste", y "que vos vayas", "que vos cantes", "que vos corras" (el acento en la primera sílaba del verbo).

Creo que llegué unos años tarde, pero mejor que quede aclarado.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Welcome to the forum!)
"Vos comistes" and the like is the equivalent of "ain't got no" in English.


----------



## Humaran

k-in-sc said:


> (Welcome to the forum!)
> "Vos comistes" and the like is the equivalent of "ain't got no" in English.


(Thanks k!)
I wished it was! At least your example is used colloquially and sort of being accepted as a contraction or with a rhetorical effect, but in this case it just expresses a bad use of basic grammar. It is difficult to think of a analog English example as the tenses un English are quite straight forward, but you could maybe interpret it as something like "I has" (even though the extra -S in the Spanish example doesn't really replace an existent person).

It is just a confusion coming from the distinction of "pretérito" tense verbs that do correctly end in -S (vos comía*s*, vos comiste; vos dormía*s*, vos dormiste = you used to eat, you ate; you used to sleep, you slept)


----------



## k-in-sc

I didn't mean they were grammatical equivalents, just that you hear them from the same kinds of people.


----------



## duvija

Humaran said:


> (Thanks k!)
> I wished it was! At least your example is used colloquially and sort of being accepted as a contraction or with a rhetorical effect, but in this case it just expresses a bad use of basic grammar. It is difficult to think of a analog English example as the tenses un English are quite straight forward, but you could maybe interpret it as something like "I has" (even though the extra -S in the Spanish example doesn't really replace an existent person).
> 
> It is just a confusion coming from the distinction of "pretérito" tense verbs that do correctly end in -S (vos comía*s*, vos comiste; vos dormía*s*, vos dormiste = you used to eat, you ate; you used to sleep, you slept)



Shhh... don't tell anybody, but all 2nd person sg. end in 's' (in all tenses and modes, not just the 'pretérito indicativo'), except the one you're complaining about. I give those people points for getting the paradigm as it should have been, regardless of the history of the tenses.


----------



## Gabriel

Humaran said:


> De hecho, esa forma de hablar es un poco una aberración. Se la escucha, pero no quiere decir que sea correcta. Se da sobretodo, sin querer denigrar, en personas con poca educación.
> 
> La forma correcta de voseo es "vos comiste", "vos fuiste", "vos estuviste", y "que vos vayas", "que vos cantes", "que vos corras" (el acento en la primera sílaba del verbo).
> 
> Creo que llegué unos años tarde, pero mejor que quede aclarado.



No estoy tan seguro de llamarlo "aberración".

El voseo rioplatense deriva del voseo respetuoso antiguo, donde se trataba a a la segunda persona de "vos" con la misma conjugación del "vosotros".
"Vos sabéis, señor mío, de qué os estoy hablando".

Luego, fue perdiendo la "i" en el diptongo, entonces "Vos sabéis" se transformó en "Vos sabés".

No lo puedo demostrar (no soy un estudioso del tema), pero estoy seguro que en algún momento "vos fuisteis" y "que vos corráis" se transformaron en "vos fuistes" y "que vos corrás" antes de asimilarse a las conjugaciones del "tú" y quedar, como es aceptado ahora, "vos fuiste" y "que vos corras".

Es decir que lo que escuchamos ahora no sería una aberración sino el remanente de ese estadio intermedio, que en su momento seguramente fue normal y aceptado, entre el voseo antiguo con la conjugación del vosotros y el moderno con la conjugación del tú.


----------



## WeimarK

k-in-sc said:


> From the lengthy Wikipedia article on the_ voseo_:
> 2. As for the Chilean voseo, the -AR ending of the infinitive is replaced by -ÁI, whereas both -ER and -IR are replaced by -ÍS, which sounds more like -ÍH.


I don't know if this could be called _voseo, _since They don't use the pronoun _vos , _only the variants on the infinitive conjugation.


----------



## duvija

WeimarK said:


> I don't know if this could be called _voseo, _since They don't use the pronoun _vos , _only the variants on the infinitive conjugation.



You are right, but in the literature, it's usually called 'voseo'. Mmmm. You're still right!


----------

